# GiGi 8 y/o Tiverton RI



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

AVAILABLE FOR ADOPTION - PLEASE SHARE! Meet Gigi, a German Shepherd we suspect to be about 8 years old. Gigi is a beautiful girl, energetic and lovable. She needs to be the ONLY dog in her forever home. Call 401 624 6624 for more information. This poor girl has been here for months, she needs a home!


----------

